# De-Winterization After Using Compressed Air



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I used compressed air to winterize my '16 298RE at the end of the season last year. This is the first time I have ever used this method.

I'm just looking for suggestions on de-winterizing after using this method...

With past campers, I used anti-freeze and during de-winterizing, I flushed the lines SEVERAL times with bleach/water

Do I have to do the same if I used compressed air to blow the lines out?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've done the air method for years....to undo this, I do bleach in tank and run the water through the lines 3 times (leaving in line 24 hours each time)...flushing tank each time.

Make sure your Hot Water tank fills up.

And you're good to go.


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

You must add water to your RV's water system to de-winterize it. To prevent moisture from seeping from your plumbing system, make sure that all hoses and pipes are securely fastened. Use a socket wrench if necessary, but be careful not to overtighten everything.


----------

